# 5th Annual Squirrel Hunting Classic 2/27/16



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

SE's Michigan's biggest squirrel hunting tourney. Send me your email address for further info.


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Bump


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Last call


----------

